# call me crazy.. but i love tadpole snails... some ?'s



## karrie91 (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay a while ago I posted here about starting a 15 gallon column aquarium. I have been cycling it for some time. It has a heater, an pump/stone, a filter, gravel, river rocks, fake plants and also some real plants. I know ones a sword plant and the other I forget the name of.

Anyway.. with my live plants came some guests. Some hitchhiking snails! I have one ramshorn snail and what I thought was one tadpole snail. I didn't want them in the tank because I thought it was unsafe since I was cycling. I moved them to my 5 gallon with my betta as a cleanup crew. The problem is.. I kept checking back in my other tank and needless to say there are now about 30+ snails with more popping up everyday and egg sacks everywhere!

At first.. I was annoyed but now.. I'm in love with these fellas. So much that I don't even want fish in my tank. I love seeing just snails everywhere. The problem is I don't know much about their care. I had put some fish food in the aquarium to start my fishless cycle to build bacteria so I guess that's what they've been eating on? Or maybe plants? So as crazy as it sounds, I only want this tank to be a snail tank. My other two snails don't seem to be repopulating in my betta's tank so they can stay there as a cleanup crew but for now, I'm content with my tadpole snail tank.

But eventually I might change over to fish.. but what would I do with my snails? Does anyone know about how to rightfully care for these little guys? Any tips would be great.. Also if I did want to keep them, could I put them in something smaller, like a 2 gallon tank with no heater?

Tell me about tadpole snails! lol


----------



## SuperEDRocks (Dec 31, 2011)

Try apple snails...They are pretty nice!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

They will eat plants and algae that they find around the tank. You could always buy assasin snails, which will eat your pest snails too if you don't want a ton of them.


----------

